

Why I won’t be buying the iPhone 5 - the_reverend
http://owened.co.nz/why-i-wont-be-buying-an-iphone-5-6

======
michaelpinto
I've been following Microsoft for years and this simply isn't true: "I want
Windows Phone 8 to succeed, because Microsoft is the only one who truly
understands that end users are real people." And if you've ever had to do
endless unpaid tech support for a relative on a Microsoft product you know
what I mean...

